# medien player



## UnIx (7. Dezember 2001)

ich habe mir bei kazaa (sowas wie morpheus) einige filme gesaugt. der windoofs player kann nur den sound spielen, der realplayer 8 garnix und  the playa von divx auch garnix. kann mir mal wer ein paar gute player sagen? wäre nett


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (7. Dezember 2001)

hi,
alle können die filme abspiele. du brauchst aber den betreffenden codec, dann klappt es auch mit dem bild. also divx codierter film brauchst den divx codec, bzw. prüfe ob der richtig installed ist.


----------



## UnIx (7. Dezember 2001)

*jup*

joaa der is ganz wunderbar installiert. aber warum spielt der windoof media player wenigstens den sound und der real nicht? und manche meiner filme gehen nur mit dem media palyer oder nur mit dem real player. ich verstehe dieses system der filmabspieltechnick irgendwie ganrnicht. Haben sich die betreiber solcher player geeinigt, welchen film nun welcher player spielen darf oder wie?


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (7. Dezember 2001)

hi,
checke doch erstmal ab, mit welchem codec die filme codiert wurden. es liegt nicht an den herstellern der player, sondern an den bereitstellern der codecs


----------



## UnIx (9. Dezember 2001)

*???*

wie checke ich das ab?


----------



## NIC140903 (10. Dezember 2001)

dass der nur den sound abspielt liegt daran, dass der audio-stream in divx-codecs nen 'simpler' mp3-stream is, das heißt der media player findet den mp3 codec da drin und spielt halt ab was er kann

lad dir ma den neuen divx4 oder nen smr-divx codec (einfach bei google oder so suchen, da wirste schon fündig), dann sollte das funzen


----------



## UnIx (12. Dezember 2001)

*nu?*

habe mir den smr-divx patch runtergeladen, aber der macht garnix. ich kann den dann ausführen aber nix ändert sich. Das movie is ein smr (steht zumindest dran) aber wenn ich es starte wird zwar eigendlich wiedergegeben, nur man sieht halt nix. im windoof media player läuft unten auch die zeit. Bei einem anderen movie findet der player keinen filter. was tun? vieleicht sollte ich einfach lassen mir bei kazaa filme zu saugen. das sind doch sowieso fast alles fakes und man weiß nicht warum sie nicht gehen. falls doch wer ne idee hat bitte sagen.


----------



## Kimble (15. Dezember 2001)

hi,
zieh dir divx 4, das is mit extra Player, dann geht's.
bei mir ging des auch nich.
spiel dann die Filme nur mit The Playa (is bei divx 4 dabei) ab, normal kann sein, dass es nett geht.


----------

